# My Project.



## Tompatt (Mar 17, 2008)

Should I build a front deck and a back deck on a 14 ft. 36 inch base, Alumacraft 1436 lite? The type of fishing i will do is. mostly fishing for crappie, sunfish, and maybe some bass every now and then. I need ppl's opinion before I start any thing. I will post pictures of my boat tom. I couldnt today cuz I couldn't find my camera.


----------



## Jim (Mar 18, 2008)

Once we see it I think They can give you a better idea of what to do with it!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 19, 2008)

I would only build a front deck - and make it lower then the top of the boat.

Give your self some storage compartments in the back - but not a full deck


----------



## sccamper (Mar 19, 2008)

I agree, you dont want it to the top of the gunwales. I basically extended the front bench of my 1436 Alumacraft aprox 20in and made hatchs for storage and made carpeted floor boards. I can stand on the front deck but wouldnt stay long if someone else was in the boat.


----------



## Tompatt (Mar 19, 2008)

There ya go.........
























[/img]


----------



## santander (Mar 20, 2008)

i have the exact same boat as you only older. the best way i found to build the deck with stability in mind is to brace it so that the deck lays on top of the middle seat and then fits right under the lip of the front seat. this gives you a level deck and allows adeqaute storage underneath. With the deck at this height it is stable enought to walk and cast around the deck by yourself with some one else fishing of the back seat. check out my post " florida jon boat " in this forum to see what i mean. i felt like it was much more stable with a deck than without it, i think standing on the ribs and bow incline throws off the balance.

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2233


----------



## Jim (Mar 20, 2008)

santander said:


> i have the exact same boat as you only older. the best way i found to build the deck with stability in mind is to brace it so that the deck lays on top of the middle seat and then fits right under the lip of the front seat. this gives you a level deck and allows adeqaute storage underneath. With the deck at this height it is stable enought to walk and cast around the deck by yourself with some one else fishing of the back seat. check out my post " florida jon boat " in this forum to see what i mean. i felt like it was much more stable with a deck than without it, i think standing on the ribs and bow incline throws off the balance.
> 
> https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2233




I just noticed that on your boat! Thats a cool idea!


----------



## Tompatt (Mar 20, 2008)

santander said:


> i have the exact same boat as you only older. the best way i found to build the deck with stability in mind is to brace it so that the deck lays on top of the middle seat and then fits right under the lip of the front seat. this gives you a level deck and allows adeqaute storage underneath. With the deck at this height it is stable enought to walk and cast around the deck by yourself with some one else fishing of the back seat. check out my post " florida jon boat " in this forum to see what i mean. i felt like it was much more stable with a deck than without it, i think standing on the ribs and bow incline throws off the balance.
> 
> https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2233



thx. but now i have to figure out how to plan where the stuff will go..how much weight do u think can u hold on that deck?.. by the way. im 16 now and im gonna go take my driver's test Fri.


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 20, 2008)

tompatt said:


> santander said:
> 
> 
> > i have the exact same boat as you only older. the best way i found to build the deck with stability in mind is to brace it so that the deck lays on top of the middle seat and then fits right under the lip of the front seat. this gives you a level deck and allows adeqaute storage underneath. With the deck at this height it is stable enought to walk and cast around the deck by yourself with some one else fishing of the back seat. check out my post " florida jon boat " in this forum to see what i mean. i felt like it was much more stable with a deck than without it, i think standing on the ribs and bow incline throws off the balance.
> ...


Your 16? I am 15, and will take my learners test Friday. :lol: You ever make it up north a bit. I am just under 2 hours from you, right off of I-75.


----------



## Tompatt (Mar 20, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> tompatt said:
> 
> 
> > santander said:
> ...



yea kool. im goin to tanger to get my license. i just turned 16 yest...


----------



## santander (Mar 20, 2008)

i have had about 300 lbs on the deck at one time with no issues. plan out what you want under the deck before you drill or cut anything. My first big hatch contains the anchor, line, life jackets, and TM battery, under the first round hatch is the cooler bait well which is caulked into the wood from underneath, the 2nd round hatch is extra storage for my cast net and any thing else i may need to bring. Thier is a lot of space but how you utilize it is the most important thing.


----------



## Tompatt (Mar 20, 2008)

ok. well can i have my Trollin Motor and Fishfinder hooked up to the same battery? and what kind do u think i need? which trolling motor should i get also? i was thinkin about gettin this....

Trolling motor


----------



## santander (Mar 21, 2008)

yes you can have them hooked to the same battery with no problems. I wouldn't get the bass pro shop trolling motor because it is more expensive than the minn kota version that you can get at any walmart. The minn kota or motor guide are considered the best and have been around the longest. I would spend your extra money getting a good battery and charger, this is what matters more to me, especially if the TM is yor main power source.


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Click on your link to the trolling motor. Then, look at the little bar down the side. It shows the Endura series motors with a rebate. The Endura 30 has a 20 dollar rebate, which would actually make it 10 bucks cheaper than that one, and it is a far superior motor. Even without the rebate, I would hold out for the MK.


----------



## Tompatt (Mar 22, 2008)

hey im in Louisville, KY... and my grandpa is giving me a trollin motor. its a MK...its like about 10 yrs old... but its never been taken out of the box. it has a 36 pd thrust. i will post pics as soon as possible.


----------



## scottbustech (Mar 23, 2008)

tom patt first pic of your front deck shows a trolling motor ? mount can you get some detail pics of that and how it attaches? i like it


----------



## Tompatt (Mar 23, 2008)

its like a piece of plywood the owner before had on it. im guessing he had one on before then took them off, but im gonna take it off. i dont like it. im gonna try and make a plan for the front deck and then put on my TM. the plywood is like drilled into the top of the boat. i cant take any pics of my boat till about fri or so. im in KY and my boat is bak home in GA. i can tell u some about the boat.... we got it from one of my mom's friend's dad. he was old. it was too small for him and his family to use. so the boat had been out like 3 times. the engine is like a 10 yr. old johnson 6 hp motor. and the boat and the trailer are brand new. My mom got it for about $800. It came with all the stuff it has on it now. Im not goin to do anything to the boat first.. until i aleast take it out once and get a feel for the boat. I think ill mount the trolling motor on the front rightside of the boat. today i think im goin with my grandpa to go get a Battery Charger for the boat battery... once i get one.


----------



## sccamper (Mar 23, 2008)

Its a real good idea to take the boat out before makeing any mods. I would take it out several times in differant conditions before starting. Maybe take a bucket, fill with water and move around on the deck to see the weight distribution while you are out. Then fill the bucket of water w/ some fish.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Mar 23, 2008)

I sure hope your not the one that took out that fence LOL
Nice boat by the way :mrgreen:


----------



## Tompatt (Mar 24, 2008)

no. lol we just got like 23 big pines takin down. they had to take down the fence to get to the 2 big trees bak there. and thats my 1987 jeep Yj.. i got for my 15th bday.


----------



## Tompatt (Mar 26, 2008)

yest. i just got 2 weights and a 7 inch pedestal for the bak bench of my boat. but the prob. is that i want this.... but i have 15lb weights.  


Anchormate


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 26, 2008)

tompatt said:


> its like a piece of plywood the owner before had on it. im guessing he had one on before then took them off, but im gonna take it off. i dont like it. im gonna try and make a plan for the front deck and then put on my TM. the plywood is like drilled into the top of the boat. i cant take any pics of my boat till about fri or so. im in KY and my boat is bak home in GA. i can tell u some about the boat.... we got it from one of my mom's friend's dad. he was old. it was too small for him and his family to use. so the boat had been out like 3 times. the engine is like a 10 yr. old johnson 6 hp motor. and the boat and the trailer are brand new. My mom got it for about $800. It came with all the stuff it has on it now. Im not goin to do anything to the boat first.. until i aleast take it out once and get a feel for the boat. I think ill mount the trolling motor on the front rightside of the boat. today i think im goin with my grandpa to go get a Battery Charger for the boat battery... once i get one.


Wait, your mom bought the boat for you, and you got the car for your birthday? I take it you don't have to work for your toys.....

Your engine age estimate is WAY off. It is more like 35 years old. Give me the model number (located on the left side of the transom clamp) and I can tell you the exact year. I love the OMC twins. Especially in the under 25 or 30 horse range, they will run forever and then some. The mid to late 70s are great years to own, as a workhorse, as they are new enough to have modern desirable features, but old enough that they don't have all the special electronics and other parts that limit an engines age to less than 20 years.


----------



## Tompatt (Mar 26, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> tompatt said:
> 
> 
> > its like a piece of plywood the owner before had on it. im guessing he had one on before then took them off, but im gonna take it off. i dont like it. im gonna try and make a plan for the front deck and then put on my TM. the plywood is like drilled into the top of the boat. i cant take any pics of my boat till about fri or so. im in KY and my boat is bak home in GA. i can tell u some about the boat.... we got it from one of my mom's friend's dad. he was old. it was too small for him and his family to use. so the boat had been out like 3 times. the engine is like a 10 yr. old johnson 6 hp motor. and the boat and the trailer are brand new. My mom got it for about $800. It came with all the stuff it has on it now. Im not goin to do anything to the boat first.. until i aleast take it out once and get a feel for the boat. I think ill mount the trolling motor on the front rightside of the boat. today i think im goin with my grandpa to go get a Battery Charger for the boat battery... once i get one.
> ...




LOL yea man. the jeep was for my 15th bday and the boat was for my 16th bday. but im the good child. the smart computer dude (not geek lol) i play sports. i play basketball even though im white. the black kids call my Larry Bird. lol cuz they cant block me. i think im half black or its the Kentucky genes.  Plus my dad is a Sarg. with the sheriff's office down here. im workin on my jeep and now my boat. im just guessin about the engine lol. im in KY. im leavin tom. so ill find it out later tom. or fri.


----------



## Tompatt (Mar 26, 2008)

heres the plan i drew up in like 5 min. lol ill just have one door in the deck. Tell me if u like it. if not give me some suggestions to make it better. im open to anything.  

Yellow- 2x4 beams
Red- 2x4 goes across beams 
Gray- Brackets
Blue- Plywood for sides
Pink Outline- The door
Baby Blue- Handle


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Mar 26, 2008)

The thing that comes to mind off the bat is to go lighter on the lumber. You really don't want 4x4's in your boat. I have seen some use 2x4's, I used 2x3's because of availability, but in reality 2x2's are brobably the best option in a boat.


----------



## Tompatt (Mar 26, 2008)

bAcKpAiN said:


> The thing that comes to mind off the bat is to go lighter on the lumber. You really don't want 4x4's in your boat. I have seen some use 2x4's, I used 2x3's because of availability, but in reality 2x2's are brobably the best option in a boat.



wow lol. i meant 2x4s not 4x4s. HAHA!but would a 2x2 hold just as much as a 2x4?


----------



## Tompatt (Mar 26, 2008)

heres another plan. I think i like this better

Red- 2x4s
Yellow- 2x4 Beams
Blue- 2x2s
Pink- Hatch
Silver- Brackets
Lime Green- Plywood for Sides


----------



## Jim (Mar 27, 2008)

I love the plans!


----------



## Tompatt (Mar 27, 2008)

Jim said:


> I love the plans!



u dont think thats too heavy?


----------



## Jim (Mar 27, 2008)

From what I have seen from the other mods done by the other guys, I think its fine..Don't hold me to it though.


----------



## Tompatt (Mar 27, 2008)

Jim said:


> From what I have seen from the other mods done by the other guys, I think its fine..Don't hold me to it though.



LOL. what kind of plywood should i use.... im gonna deck the front, then lay a floor across the middle. 3/4 for all of it?


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 28, 2008)

tompatt said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > From what I have seen from the other mods done by the other guys, I think its fine..Don't hold me to it though.
> ...


Naw, 3/4 is too big and heavy. I would go with 1/2, and I believe pbw used 3/8 on his. Check his thread, and see what his structure spacing is. As for the type, don't get pressure treated. It is heavy, and more importantly, corrosive to aluminum. I don't know how familiar you are with plywood, but at your average home improvement store, they will have a couple types. One is sheathing, which will have a fairly good side, but usually the backside will be knarly. Another is furniture grade (probably not the right name, but that is what it is commonly used for). It has 2 clean sides, usually with footballs in the voids. That is probably what you want. Sometimes, you can find a pallet of sheathing that came from a good set of trees, so the backside doesn't have many knots or voids. If you find this, it will save you a few bucks.


----------



## Tompatt (Mar 28, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> tompatt said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...



what should i go with then? :?:


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 28, 2008)

If the sheathing is good (not all that common, but it happens) you can go with it, otherwise, the next grade up will be your best bet. The store is not going to call it furniture grade, but you should be able to find it. I just checked the Georgia Pacific website (Home Depot sells that brand) and it is called Sanded Project panels. 

Just go to Lowes or Home Depot, and check the plywood, starting at the cheapest (which will more than likely be sheathing) and work your way up, checking both sides till you find one with few, if any voids. You will want to coat the wood with a spar varnish, decking water seal, or a good oil based paint to make it weather resistant.


----------



## Tompatt (Mar 29, 2008)

ok.. ill go out and look this week. shouldnt i need a water sealer?


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 29, 2008)

tompatt said:


> shouldnt i need a water sealer?


Read the last sentence of my previous post.


----------



## Tompatt (Mar 29, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> tompatt said:
> 
> 
> > shouldnt i need a water sealer?
> ...



haha.. srry didnt see that. :shock:


----------



## Tompatt (Mar 30, 2008)

before i start anything. im trying to figure everything out. like i want a pedestal for my seat that will be on the front bench, so i wont cramp up my legs. which is the best pedestal to use? and how would i put it in? also wat kind of screws do i need to use to connect the deck? anything special?


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 30, 2008)

tompatt said:


> also wat kind of screws do i need to use to connect the deck? anything special?


Stainless. Putting regular steel screws in a boat will make the future owner hate you forever. Trust me on that one.


----------



## Tompatt (Mar 30, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> tompatt said:
> 
> 
> > also wat kind of screws do i need to use to connect the deck? anything special?
> ...



im planning on that boat not having a future owner.


----------



## Jim (Mar 31, 2008)

tompatt said:


> bassboy1 said:
> 
> 
> > tompatt said:
> ...



We all say that........ :twisted:


----------



## bassboy1 (Mar 31, 2008)

tompatt said:


> bassboy1 said:
> 
> 
> > tompatt said:
> ...


Half the boats I have sold were bought with that intention. But, even so, lets put it this way. Later, you will hate yourself when you go to remodel it. There. Is that better?


----------



## Tompatt (Mar 31, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> tompatt said:
> 
> 
> > bassboy1 said:
> ...



=P yea. is there any type of wood that is better to use. like with 2x4s and 2x2s?


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 4, 2008)

how high should the deck be? like about 2-3 inches from the top of the front bench? im planning to have about a 13 inch pedestal.


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 5, 2008)

tompatt said:


> how high should the deck be? like about 2-3 inches from the top of the front bench? im planning to have about a 13 inch pedestal.


Keep in mind, a 13 inch pedestal is not all that tall. I don't know how tall you are, but even for just sitting back and watching a catfish rod, that wouldn't work for me, as I am 6'3" and growing. As for your deck, you really are going to need to take the boat out, and start standing on the benches to determine stability. If you feel stable on these, you can safely build a deck that is seat height. 

I see that you have revoked your "screw it" post. Good call. It definitely isn't easy. I don't know if you have seen my Yazoo post in the past day or so, since I have started work on it. Anyway, I am not saying that you should go with aluminum, but I am going to say this about it. This was really my first big project working with aluminum. That being said, it was INCREDIBLY hard to plan this. Being real nitpicky never helped the cause, as I wasn't allowing myself to take any shortcuts. Every time I thought I had a good design, I would remember something that would ruin the plans again. It took many days of me standing outside with a tape measure. Just because it is hard, and something keeps throwing a kink in your plans, don't give up. When you are fishing from it, you will be glad you spent the extra time to plan and execute it.


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 6, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> tompatt said:
> 
> 
> > how high should the deck be? like about 2-3 inches from the top of the front bench? im planning to have about a 13 inch pedestal.
> ...



i think im like 5' 11" to 6'........haha yep. i was mad cuz i have some much to do. i have to fix up my jeep and then this.. ill just take my time. yep. thx. thats exactly how i feel. im like this is my plan. then the next day im like maybe that wont work.


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 6, 2008)

but should i deck on top of the bench? or like about a couple inches lower? or like that one dude florida fishing boat? https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2233


----------



## Tompatt (May 12, 2008)

im just gonna go for an open floor plan. i dont do much bass fishin. more blue gill and crappie fishing. im gonna put down floors in the midd. and front floor. but i dont know how to put the floor in the front cuz the boat is arching up. any ideas? and i was thinkin about cuttin into the benches to put some storage in. would that be safe?


----------



## bassboy1 (May 12, 2008)

For cutting into the benches, as long as you cut into the top, and leave some meat around the top edge, it still should remain fairly sturdy. You could even frame around the inside of the hole, to stiffen it up a bit more.


----------



## Tompatt (May 12, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> For cutting into the benches, as long as you cut into the top, and leave some meat around the top edge, it still should remain fairly sturdy. You could even frame around the inside of the hole, to stiffen it up a bit more.



ok thanks. cuz i want some storage tins..


----------

